# Another use for canned potatoes



## 240brickman

Had the idea to try this the other night; I was grilling a couple of steaks, and I had a hankering for some potatoes to go with them. I was tired, and I didn't feel like cleaning & cutting fresh potatoes, so I dug out a can of ("Whole New") potatoes. I haven't tweaked this, but I probably don't have to. Here's the general gist of it:

1 can (14 or 15 ounces) whole potatoes (I used the "no salt added")

1/2 tsp wasabi powder

1/2 tsp Sweetened lime juice (such as Rose's)

3-4 TBS sour cream (I think plain yogurt may work even better)

about 2 TBS finely-diced onion

1 clove garlic, minced

about 1/2 tsp dried parsley (or about 1 TBS chopped fresh parsley)

Salt & Pepper to taste

Basically, I drained & rinsed the potatoes, then left them to dry off a bit in the collander. In a large bowl, I mixed the wasabi powder and lime juice, to combine, then added the remaining ingredients. Toss in the potatoes, and use a rubber spatula to turn and coat the potatoes. Cover with wrap (or whatever) and hide the bowl in the fridge for a couple of hours.

When you're ready to grill, slide the potatoes onto a couple of skewers (one can of potatoes ought to require two skewers). When the rest of your grilling is almost done, place the skewered potatoes on the grill, over high heat. After five minutes, flip them over and repeat on the other side. They should have pronounced grill-marks, and a nice golden crust overall.

The wasabi flavor becomes more potent when the potatoes have been grilled, so don't over-do it in the coating. 

Oh, and they look classy, too!

--J


----------



## jpmcgrew

Sounds good to me but with out the wasabi.


----------



## Michelemarie

Hhhmm, this sounds good. Sshh, don't tell anyone, but I love small whole canned potatoes - especially with meatloaf. Thanks for a recipe I'm gonna try for sure!


----------



## spdrdr

Another good idea from you guys - I learn so much from hanging around here!  Happy days - Glenda


----------



## bethzaring

My canned potatoes are the first jars to disappear from my pantry shelves.  I finally learned that I had to can the little buggers to be able to utilize them.  Had too many years of only using the larger potatoes and leaving the small ones to shrivel and turn useless, I'm talkng about ones too small to be used in the Spring as seed potatoes.

My husband I work together on this project, he digs and does the first wash outside and he presents we with the wet potatoes.  I then wash and scrub and can the potatoes.  We keep the larger ones for fresh eating in the basement.  This way I never have to  scrub any small potatoes and we get to eat all the potatoes we raise.  Some years we have more small potatoes than others so the amount of canned potatoes varies, from about 20 to 60 quarts.

I read a post a few days ago that said Yukon Gold potatoes were waxy, that sure surprised me.  I have never seen or eaten Yukon Gold but noticed that my local general store had them this spring for seed potatoes, at 39 cents a pound!!! but listed them as bakers.  I buy my garden seeds from Johnny's Selected Seeds and they were selling their non organic Yukons for $2.35/lb.  As I like to cook with bakers better than waxy's, I put in over 1/3 of my potatoes in the Yukons this year.  So this morning I dug two more potato plants, Yukon this time, and got enough for a small potato salad that I plan to make later today.  These will actually can better as small potatoes than the bakers do.


----------



## Constance

Like you, Beth, I used to can my smaller potatoes, and we used them a lot. Now I buy them...they're so handy to have around.
One suggestion: render some chopped bacon and sweat out some chopped bacon in the drippings. Add potatoes and canned green beans, both drained, and allow to saute until warmed through. 
...Or do the same thing with fresh cabbage, adding the potatoes last.
...Or brown them quickly in a little butter and sprinkle with S&P and fresh parsley.
...Or toss in crockpot with baby carrots after your roast is tender. 

One thing I haven't tried, but wonder...do you think they could be used for potato salad?


----------



## kadesma

_I keep the jarred white potatoes in my pantry..When I make a veggie torta, that is a lot of work, cutting and blanching at least 5-6 veggies and we like small pieces of potato in our torta, so I cut them up and add to the mixture..No need to wait till potatoes boil and get to the doneness I want, open the jar or can, bingo, potatoes ready to go _

_kadesma _


----------



## bethzaring

Constance said:
			
		

> One thing I haven't tried, but wonder...do you think they could be used for potato salad?


 

Constance, I have used canned potatoes in potato salad. A long time ago, think it turned out okay. It was a bit messy to make, I heated the entire jar contents to recreate the image of fresh boiled potatoes. I like to use the method of shocking the warm potatoes with oil and vinegar and then later adding the other ingredients.

I grow a small amount of red skinned potatoes solely for potato salad, so I get my fill of salad and do not try to make it any other time.

I use most of my canned potatoes for soups; potato soup, corn chowder, vegetable soup, stews. And sometimes for an au gratin casserole.


----------



## mish

Brickman, I haven't used canned potaoes in eons, but your recipe is very inspiring/creative.

Brought back memories of an old recipe I clipped from a magazine years ago - the tators were sauteed with (carmelized?) onions, (and from what I recall) the spuds were rolled in bread crumbs, served with sauerbraten and glazed carrots.  Thanks you for sharing your recipe.


----------

